# Merdeka M21



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

This vessel is a damn nuisance. Olsen's don't have an ON, no Yard or country, no date of launch, no tonnage, no horse power.

All I have that she has a motor, her Milford number, her callsign (MTOQ), and 31 grt / 31 net, and her Milford owner in 1973 and 1974.

I haven't a full set of Olsen's (far from it!), but I can't find any vessel with that callsign before and after the two editions of 1973 and after 1974: 1971 and 1976. Not a thing.

Any ideas?

BarryJ


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in the 72 Olsens with the same info as you have. She's not in 1968 nor 1982. The only clue I found was that six other boats with the IRCS beginning MTO were built in 1971...............so that may be the year her IRCS was allocated and possibly also her year of build.
Douglas


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Douglas - that's a good idea. I did go through all the previous and following Olsen's volumes looking for MTOQ, and I assumed that she must have been owned by foreigners before and after her Milford owner. I'll see whether 1971 will be useful.

She's not of any importance, but it's just so annoying - as if her owner had deliberately covered her past and her following history. I haven't found a page for her on the Milford register either, but that might have been my mistake.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi hope this helps.
Olsens 1971 MTOQ Merdika 31/31 tons, 1973 the same.
The 1975 MTOQ is Julie Ane Audoyer 24/24 owner lives in Pontardulais
Julie Ane Audoyer is not in 1979 issue. 1978 gives her build year as 1945. There is info in Milford trawlers for M21 under Julie Ane Audoyer and Merdika in her info page. Looks like she is German.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much, Mike. Julie Ane Audoyer was M21 and so was Merdeka - I should have spotted that!

Cheers!
Barry


----------

